# Heat and Havanese



## Eda 95403 (May 26, 2016)

Hi Mentors, 
My girl 1.5y/o girl tends to get heat sick and eats grass > then vomits when she is out in a heat of more that 82 degrees. It is only when she is outside and doesn't happen very time. She seems normal in all other respects. 

Wondering if this is common or is a visit to the vet in order?

Thanks very much


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't really advise you. Willow definitely does not like the heat - anything over 75 or so. However, she doesn't get sick. She just flops down in any shade she finds when we walk and seems to pant a lot when it's hot. I avoid anything physical when it gets close to 80.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

My last Hav Apollo did not do well with heat at all. Like Jackie said about hers, he'd flop in the closest shade or go sit by the door to go inside. I keep my house super cold because I am also heat intolerant so it was never an issue. I think people consider them a more heat tolerant breed than they truly are. But if you feel something is "off" with your dog, it is always better to be safe than sorry and check with your vet.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

We live in Naples, Fl. The weather this summer has been brutal with heat and humidity. (95 degrees, 90% humidity) Tux hates being outside when conditions are extreme and as soon as he has done his business, he pulls for us to go back inside. On occasion we've had to be outside for longer than a few minutes but he has never vomited. He doesn't eat grass. He is the same age as your pooch.

There are several factors to consider. Firstly, if this is ongoing (several times) I would definitely see a vet. Secondly, keep in mind that the grass could have something toxic on or in it now that summer is in full swing. She also may not be getting a necessary nutrient in her diet and is eating grass to compensate. She could be running around and getting overheated and not getting enough liquids to compensate. She could be picking up an occasional toxic seed or plant when you aren't looking. Check the list of toxic plants to dogs online and make sure you watch out for those.

A vet should help you narrow down the potential causes. Good luck.


----------



## smemft (Feb 22, 2017)

Chloe, my five-month-old, does not like the heat AT ALL. We live on the coast, and the average temperature this time of year is around 65 degrees, but once-a-week we drive her inland for her training classes, where the temperature varies from 90 degrees plus this time of year. At around 80 degrees, she begins to pant quite a bit and continues even with lots of water. She doesn't get sick though.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Greetings from another ment-ee. Kosmo doesn't like the Georgia heat and humidity: seeks out shade, pants a lot and does sometimes eat a blade of grass and throw up. He has had a lot of stomach problems, and is often on antibiotics. The more vigilant my attention when we are outdoors, the less of this I see. He will chew sticks, and sometimes I look down to see a "pine cone smile" and have to take away his wooden teeth. The problem is, I like the lakeside scenery and my attention wanders on our walks. These may be attention seeking puppy issues for me and my pal. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

My Ollie doesn't like it over 80. He has actually stopping walking on a walk, just lays down.

If I stop and talk to someone, he will seek the shade created by the human, whether it's me or someone else.


But for you, with the vomiting, not good.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Like the others, my Sophie does not do well with any heat at all. She has never vomited. But I've never had a dog who pants as hard or fast as she does. Even with just a little exertion when it's warm at all out. I also keep my house very cold for her but even have her cool coat on in here sometimes. It has worried me but hearing this seems common in the breed I feel a little better. She doesn't pant like this in winter when cold out. 

The vomiting I don't think is common but Sophie also has tummy issues (IBD) and tends to eat grass more when she's hot.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie is in a long coat and seems to enjoy & tolerate heat better than most dogs. If there's shade, she'll often choose the sunny spot over the shaded one; crazy girl! Granted, we don't typically experience horrendous heat or humidity as we're on the West Coast but she seems fine with >80 degrees and even >90 on rare occasions.

We've spent the summer in Southern California and go to the beach almost daily as we're near a dog beach. Life is good!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Jeanne I think Emmie is a rare one! Sophie gets super hot even here where it's cool and so do the other two black havanese buddies of hers that live near here. I wish Sophie were more like Emmie I feel bad for her getting hot so easily. We have a few cool coats.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Nickie doesn't have any more problems with heat than previous dogs. 105 today which is about average for August. Neither Nickie nor his sheltie brother are out for very long in the summer. However, that is partly because we let them out only briefly in on summer days. Both dogs are full coated and the sheltie has a profuse coat (mostly undercoat). Nick does sometimes plop down on the covered patio while the sheltie has been known to try to sunbathe. Almost no one here walks dogs in the daytime.


----------

